# Limbourgs Mooiste-Pisten



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2007)

Taach Zusammen,

wer fährt den alles aus unserer Region dort am 02. Juni 2007 mit?

http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/de.index.php?sub=mtb&sub2=index&pagina2=1&pagina=29

Wir (Tazz, Konfuzius, Joscho und ich) fahren dort die 70er Runde.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Giom (20. Mai 2007)

Tach auch,
wieviele Höhenmeter hat die 100km-Runde?
gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> wieviele Höhenmeter hat die 100km-Runde?
> gruß
> guillaume



Sorry Guillaume,

das ist wirklich nichts für Dich. Wir reden hier von Holland. 
Die 70er Runde hat 700irgendwas. Die 100 Km-Strecke weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## soka70 (20. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Taach Zusammen,
> 
> wer fährt den alles aus unserer Region dort am 02. Juni 2007 mit?
> 
> http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/de.index.php?sub=mtb&sub2=index&pagina2=1&pagina=29



Ich! Region Hennef


----------



## Giom (20. Mai 2007)

jo, nix für mich 
Wünsche euch aber vel Spaß. Locker rollen macht auch spaß
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Tazz (20. Mai 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich! Region Hennef



Ja da freuen wir uns  und nehmen Dich mit 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich! Region Hennef



Hallo Sonja,

stimmt, Ralf hatte es ja erzählt. Sorry. 
Aber muß es nicht "Aussenstelle Hennef" heißen? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Giom (20. Mai 2007)

das nennt man ein spam Mr Fantasarko, dein beitrag hat nichts hier zu suchen! daher schon als spam gemeldet!


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2007)

@ ultra2de :

die Anzahl von denen  aus unserer Region die dort fährt bleibt überschaubar  wie schade 

Viele Grüsse
Renate


----------



## joscho (21. Mai 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht ist der ein oder andere an dem Inschrijfformulier gescheitert  So lange ich meine Einschreibeunterlagen nicht habe, bin ich mir meiner Teilnahme auch nicht sicher.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (21. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, das die Angst vor dem schlingerden Wohnwagen am holländischen MTB ständig mitfährt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht ist der ein oder andere an dem Inschrijfformulier gescheitert  So lange ich meine Einschreibeunterlagen nicht habe, bin ich mir meiner Teilnahme auch nicht sicher.
> 
> ...



Ja da bin ich jetzt aber auch mal gespannt  da hab ich mich doch ganz auf die großen Jungs verlassen .............

Na wird schon werden 
Grüße von Mir


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Mai 2007)

Tach.

Bei den Anmeldung steht nur das:

*De voorinschrijving voor dit evenement is gesloten op 19 mei 2007*

Der Thread kommt wohl ein wenig spät, wie ich das sehe, sind da keine Nachmeldungen möglich, oder?


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Bei den Anmeldung steht nur das:
> 
> ...



Es scheint eine Vorortanmeldung möglich zu sein. Ob die wirklich um 5:30Uhr stattfindet? Schau mal hier http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/de.index.php?sub=deelnemen&sub2=programma&pagina2=2&pagina=31

Wenn der Link nicht funktioniert -> Links auf "Teilnehmen"
klicken und dann oben auf "Programm".

Gruß
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Der Thread kommt wohl ein wenig spät, wie ich das sehe, sind da keine Nachmeldungen möglich, oder?



Es ging ja nicht darum, noch potentielle Fahrer/innen dort hin zu locken.
Es ging darum zu erfahren, wer als potentielle(r) Fahrer/in dort hingelockt wurde.

Abgesehen davon kann man sich ja (wie bereits erwähnt) ab 5.30h noch nachmelden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann man sich ja (wie bereits erwähnt) ab 5.30h noch nachmelden.



... und am Freitag Abend von 17 - 21h.


----------



## talybont (22. Mai 2007)

Ich kann nur jedem raten, der dort hin fährt: unterschätzt das Gelände dort nicht!!!!
Die haben zwar nicht viele Berge da, aber dafür haben es die richtig in sich. Die Anstiege um Gulpen, Epen, Vaals und Simpelveld haben bis zu 20% und knapp 200 hm am Stück.
Habe über ein Jahr an der Grenze gewohnt und kenne die Gegend recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phillie (22. Mai 2007)

ich kann nur sagen:is schick hier bei uns 
bisschen rauf, bisschen runter. und verdammt schnell *g*


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Die Anstiege um Gulpen, Epen, Vaals und Simpelveld haben bis zu 20% und knapp 200 hm am Stück.



Oh Shit! Habe einen Startplatz preiswert abzugeben  

Ne ne, Spässle. Dann wird halt geschoben


----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2007)

Da bin ich ja mal Gespannt 

Schnell ?............................doch sicher nur so schnell wie jeder selbst kann 

Tja wir haben ja auch Mitglieder aus dem Besenwagen dabei  alles ist gut 


Ich freue mich auf euer rauf und runter  und wenn ich schiebe 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## talybont (22. Mai 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ne ne, Spässle. Dann wird halt geschoben


Das habe ich am Cauberg in Valkenburg schon selbst beaobachtet  
Mit genügend Schwung kommt man da auf dem grossen Blatt rauf. Aber wer trödelt und da nur reinrollt, vor dem baut sich eine Mauer auf. Aber es geht noch steiler  
Da werden einige schieben.
Aber es gibt auch schöne Anstiege, z.B. zwischen Epen und Vaals, oder direkt am Drielandenpunkt.
Mitfahren lohnt sich. Danach behauptet niemand mehr, es gäbe keine Anstiege in Holland.


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal Gespannt



Nicht Bange machen lassen. Wer den Lüderich schon bezwungen hat, der schafft auch die Hügel da - hoffe ich  Um 200 hm am Stück zu machen muss man ja schon fast aus der Grube starten. 



> Schnell ?



Das Wort kenne ich überhaupt nicht.



> Tja wir haben ja auch Mitglieder aus dem Besenwagen dabei  alles ist gut



Und sogar welche, die selbst dafür zu langsam waren  

ciao...
joscho


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Das habe ich am Cauberg in Valkenburg schon selbst beaobachtet



Da fahren wir aber (dann zum Glück) ja gar nicht. Und in meinem Alter ist schieben keine Schande mehr - bin ich vom Rollator gewohnt.


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Die haben zwar nicht viele Berge da, aber dafür haben es die richtig in sich. Die Anstiege um Gulpen, Epen, Vaals und Simpelveld haben bis zu 20% und knapp 200 hm am Stück.



Vielleicht doch was für den Kollegen Giom?


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tja wir haben ja auch Mitglieder aus dem Besenwagen dabei  alles ist gut
> 
> Grüße
> Renate



Teile davon sind allerdings auch recht schnell am Berg

Jetzt mal nicht bange machen lassen. Wir werden einfach Licht mitnehmen. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2007)

Nee Nee, der kleine Franzose lacht sich über die Hügelchen nur kaputt 
Der müßte ein paar mal den Kram fahren um einigermaßen glücklich zu sein ...................

Aber ich freue mich


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2007)

Es entwickelt sich hier zum TEAM III Laber-Thread. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (22. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Es entwickelt sich hier zum TEAM III Laber-Thread.



Du als Fred-Ersteller darfst ja...  

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand Erfahrung damit, wie lange es bei solchen Veranstaltungen üblicherweise dauert, morgens seine Unterlagen abzuholen? 
Hats da lange Schlangen? Bei "bis zu 12000 Teilnehmern".

Hab sie mir nämlich leider nicht zuschicken lassen...


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Du als Fred-Ersteller darfst ja...
> 
> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand Erfahrung damit, wie lange es bei solchen Veranstaltungen üblicherweise dauert, morgens seine Unterlagen abzuholen?
> Hats da lange Schlangen? Bei "bis zu 12000 Teilnehmern".
> ...



Hattest Du nicht geschrieben:

"... und am Freitag Abend von 17 - 21h." 

Grüße vom Teamkollegen


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand Erfahrung damit, wie lange es bei solchen Veranstaltungen üblicherweise dauert, morgens seine Unterlagen abzuholen?
> Hats da lange Schlangen? Bei "bis zu 12000 Teilnehmern".
> 
> Hab sie mir nämlich leider nicht zuschicken lassen...



Du wirst uns schon einholen


----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2007)

Ralf @ Konfuzius nimm Dir was zu essen mit  
Kaffee biring ich Dir und Sonja 

Liebste Grüße
Renate


----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Du wirst uns schon einholen


Wie kannst Du sowas schreiben  

wir, die  wir so schnell sind  wie der Wind


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand Erfahrung damit, wie lange es bei solchen Veranstaltungen üblicherweise dauert, morgens seine Unterlagen abzuholen?
> Hats da lange Schlangen? Bei "bis zu 12000 Teilnehmern".
> 
> Hab sie mir nämlich leider nicht zuschicken lassen...



Nu mal ährlisch: Ich denke das bei unserer Zeitplanung die meisten Starter eh schon auf der Piste sind, bevor wir überhaupt da sind. Wie sollten wir auch sonst das Feld von hinten aufrollen? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Mai 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> wir, die  wir so schnell sind  wie der Wind



Haha ...  ... wie der Gegenwind ...


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Haha ...  ... wie der Gegenwind ...



Du untergräbst die Moral der Truppe 

Es muß "Windstille" heißen .

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2007)

Jetzt gleich gehts looooooossssssss ............
Kein Regen , kein Unwetter und kein Hurrikan .............................Matsch 


Ich gewinne 

Gruß an die Windstillen 

Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (2. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich gewinne
> 
> Renate
> [/SIZE]



Vorausgesetzt ich vergesse nicht Dich abzuholen. 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................................  

In Deinem Alter könnte das passieren  


Lg 
Renate


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2007)

ERSTER .............
Na ja jedenfalls hier im Forum 

Super viel Spaß hat´s mir gemacht und kann es jedem für´s nächste Jahr nur Raten , es gibt für jeden was ( sogar für Rennradfahrer )............ ( sorry)

Liebe Grüsse
Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Super viel Spaß hat´s mir gemacht und kann es jedem für´s nächste Jahr nur Raten , es gibt für jeden was



Jawoll! Und mit 1100 hm und ein paar 20-Prozentern sogar fast Giom-tauglich (muß halt 2 x fahren  )
Und an Start und Ziel war einiges los, auf der Strecke zum Glück gar nicht   









Tazz schrieb:


> ( sorry)


Das heißt "'Tschuldigung".

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das heißt "'Tschuldigung".



Ja stimmt  
es müßte dann aber heissen :Entschuldigung
Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache 

Sehr schönes Foto 

Grüsse


----------



## soka70 (3. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Taach Zusammen,
> 
> wer fährt den alles aus unserer Region dort am 02. Juni 2007 mit?
> 
> Wir (Tazz, Konfuzius, Joscho und ich) fahren dort die 70er Runde.



Kleiner Tourbericht (enthält garantiert keine technischen Details diverser Art):

Der Tour voraus gingen unterschiedliche Versionen eines möglichen Treffpunktes und Mitfahr.- bzw. Abholgelegenheiten. Aber die "vier" Kölner und ich von der Außenstelle "Hennef" einigten uns und trafen mehr oder weniger pünktlich (Schuld war die Dame bei Mc Donald und ihrer Leidenschaft einen leckeren Latte machiato zu zaubern) in Masdorf. Nach kurzweiliger Diskussion, wer, wie wo denn nun Richtung Niederlande fährt, wurde auch dieses in vorbildlicher Weise gelöst.

Die Fahrt war unspektakulär (dank der netten Frauenstimme aus dem Navi), das Anstellen und die Suche nach einem Parkplatz etwas nervig! Das Abholen der Startunterlagen erledigte Konfuzius so schnell, wie ich auf der Pipibox war, also auch recht unproblematisch trotz einer riesigen Schar bikewilliger Menschen (die Orga der Niederländer war wirklich gut!)

Dann ging`s los! Zugegebndermaßen mussten wir uns erst an die Orientierungsschilder gewöhnen (Jens und ich erreichten nach leichten Irritationen das Ziel bereits wieder nach ca. 1200 Metern in einer wirklich guten Zeit). Was folgte war eine sehr schöne, abwechslungsreiche, gut zu befahrende und fast menschenleer Tour von offiziell 70 km bei 700 HM. 

Gegen Ende (knappe 80 km bei 1100 HM) war ich und der ein oder andere (Gruß an meinen Tourgefährten Joscho) so richtig fertig, entkräftet, verschwitzt, aber glücklich. Am Ziel wurden wir mit Bier begrüßt (das war  lecker!) und es tummelten sich endlos viele Biker und eine schlechte Musikkapelle auf dem Eventplatz um einen gemütlichen Ausklang mit Fritten und "speziale" eines schönen Tages zu begehen. 

Kurze Eindrücke über meine MitfaherInn:
Tazz: die Frau mit dem sündhaft teurem Bike und den ewigen Schwierigkeiten damit (fand dein shirt echt süß!)

Ultra2de: versucht seinen Zigarettenkomsum zu reduzieren (Du schaffst das) und fotografiert gerne in den unmöglichsten Situationen

Joscho: der Bruder wie ich seit gestern weiß und endlich ein Mann, mit dem ich in meinem Tempo die Berge hochkomme!

Konfuzius: der eigentlich immer nur links an mir vorbeizog als wenn er noch dringend was zu erledigen hätte

Selbsteinschätzung (soka70): ich war daheim so fertig, dass die Hennefer Kneipennacht ohne mich stattfand und ich mir fest vorgenommen habe eine "Long-Distance-Short" zu kaufen (da hilft auch kein Melkfett mehr...)
Könnte noch über diverse andere Begebenheiten berichten (Unterschied Holland-Niederlande, Federn am Bike, die ich noch gar nicht kannte, nette Anwohner mit Luftpumpen, eine sehr redselige Tramperin...) aber es langt.

War klasse Jungs und Tazz! Begleite euch gerne nochmal "im Sommer"!

Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche, 

liebe Grüße nach Kölle

Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Jawoll! Und mit 1100 hm und ein paar 20-Prozentern sogar fast Giom-tauglich (muß halt 2 x fahren  )
> Und an Start und Ziel war einiges los, auf der Strecke zum Glück gar nicht



Und damit das nächstes Jahr auch so ist, erzählen wir nicht, dass; 
* die Orga ziemlich gut war
* der Ablauf entsprechend reibungslos
* man direkt auf der Ziellinie ein kühles Bier in die Hand bekam
* die Niederländer sehr nett und hilfsbereit sind
* die Fricandel einfach ein Muss ist

Nur die Verteilung der Verpflegungsstationen war suboptimal.



> Das heißt "'Tschuldigung".



Ok, agzebdierd

ciao...
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2007)

Ja Leute, war eine schöne Tour, die wir im Sommer nochmal fahren sollten.  



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Jawoll! Und mit 1100 hm und ein paar 20-Prozentern sogar fast Giom-tauglich (muß halt 2 x fahren  )
> Ralf



Bei dem Pattex-Boden waren das aber gefühlte 21% Prozent. 



soka70 schrieb:


> [*]Ultra2de: versucht seinen Zigarettenkomsum zu reduzieren (Du schaffst das) und fotografiert gerne in den unmöglichsten Situationen
> Sonja



Ich stelle die Bilder aber hier nicht rein. Erst später im Benutzeralbum 



Tazz schrieb:


> ( sorry)



Nix Tschuldigung, Entschuldigung o.ä..

Richtig muß es heißen: Du bist schuld!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Nix Tschuldigung, Entschuldigung o.ä..
> 
> Richtig muß es heißen: Du bist schuld!
> 
> ...




Du hast ja soooooooooooooo recht  (alles andere ist Pillepalle)

aber zuerst es tut mir Leid 
dann Du bist schuld !

Grüße
Renate


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du hast ja soooooooooooooo recht  (alles andere ist Pillepalle)
> 
> aber zuerst es tut mir Leid
> dann Du bist schuld !



Kann man(n) dass dann zu "Es tut mir leid, dass *Du *schuld bist" zusammenfassen  

Und hatte ich eigentlich schon gesagt, dass das gestern wirklich ein super Event war - und ich heute ziemlich platt


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Kann man(n) dass dann zu "Es tut mir leid, dass *Du *schuld bist" zusammenfassen



Jetzt wo ich das so lese 

Gefällt mir


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und hatte ich eigentlich schon gesagt, dass das gestern wirklich ein super Event war - und ich heute ziemlich platt




Ich glaube man kann es erahnen.


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich glaube man kann es erahnen.



Ich bereue Nichts


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juni 2007)

@Sonja: Sehr schöner Tourbericht!    



soka70 schrieb:


> Konfuzius: der eigentlich immer nur links an mir vorbeizog als wenn er noch dringend was zu erledigen hätte



Ok, Zaunpfahl ist angekommen, werde demnächst wieder mehr auf mein Sozialverhalten achten 



joscho schrieb:


> Und hatte ich eigentlich schon gesagt, dass das gestern wirklich ein super Event war - und ich heute ziemlich platt
> 
> 
> ultra2de schrieb:
> ...



Ja, warum schiebst Du denn auch?  Ist doch viel anstrengender!


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Sonja: Sehr schöner Tourbericht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, das klappt ja gut mit Deinem neuen Vorsatz


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Na, das klappt ja gut mit Deinem neuen Vorsatz



Ich schrieb ja:



Konfuzius schrieb:


> demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. Juni 2007)

Mein persönliches Höhenprofil  Mit der kleinen Spitze am Ende.





Und hier der Rest meiner Daten (Quelle 60csx):
Distanz: 75,18 km
Höhenmeter: 1065 hm
Zeit in Bewegung: 5:11h
Zeit im Stand: 1:37h
Schnitt in Bewegung: 14.5 km/h
Max. Speed: 55,6 km/h

Kalorien: Ca. 4600

Da ich das Gerät schon beim Start am Parkplatz angemacht hatte, hat er einschreiben, Shirt abholen, Flasche schnorren und pinkeln mehr oder weniger mit eingerechnet.


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Höhenprofil  Mit der kleinen Spitze am Ende.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, dann bist Du ja jetzt "Schneggetourentauglich".


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2007)

Ach Du meine Güte  was für Hügel, 

und ich dachte noch die hätten keine Berge ...............................

Trotzdem hats super viel Laune gemacht


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Trotzdem hats super viel Laune gemacht



Um weiter in der KFL Wellness Gruppe mitfahren zu dürfen muß es heißen:

"Puh, war das anstrengend, ich habe fast nur geschoben und das Ziel erst kurz vor der Dunkelheit erreicht" 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2007)

Ups .......................................

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich es erwähnt hatte 

Es war schon Dunkel als ich das Ziel erreichte  und es hat Geregnet ............ und geblitzt hat es glaube ich auch ........................... und es war frostig  ............... also die Kollegen die auf mich warten mußten 

Aber hey .......ich hab das Ziel erreicht  und ich bin glücklich 

Grüsse 
Renate


----------



## joscho (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Na, dann bist Du ja jetzt "Schneggetourentauglich".



Ich will den armen Kerl ja nicht zur Schnegge machen  



> Um weiter in der KFL Wellness Gruppe mitfahren zu dürfen muß es heißen:
> 
> "Puh, war das anstrengend, ich habe fast nur geschoben und das Ziel erst kurz vor der Dunkelheit erreicht"



Ja, so war es ja auch.


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ups .......................................
> 
> Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich es erwähnt hatte
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein "Tschulding/Ihr seid alle Schuld" das ich das Ziel erst Sonntagmittag erreicht habe.  Danke fürs warten. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> "Tschulding/Ihr seid alle Schuld" das ich das Ziel erst Sonntagmittag erreicht habe.  Danke fürs warten.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Das gehört zur guten Erziehung


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Höhenprofil  Mit der kleinen Spitze am Ende.
> 
> Und hier der Rest meiner Daten (Quelle 60csx):
> Distanz: 75,18 km
> ...



Habe dann doch heute geschafft meine Daten mal anzusehen:

Distanz: 77,03 Km (bin ja mit Sonja eine extra Runde gefahren )
Höhenmeter: 1094 Hm
Zeit in Bewegung: 4:45h (habe das Gerät aber auch erst beim Start angeworfen)
Schnitt in Bewegung: 16,4 Km/H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2007)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was da steht, aber ich wollte es Euch auf gar keinen Fall vorenthalten  

--- Hier abbeißen --

Enkele kengetallen:

    * 12070 deelnemers op de fiets, waarvan
    * 1658 MTB-ers
    * 220 deelnemers familietocht
    * totaal ruim 1,5 miljoen kilometers afgelegd
      = 38 maal de aardbol rond.
    * bij schitterend weer
    * hoogtemeters Blauw; 1048, Oranje 1578, Rood 2190, Geel 2716, Groen 3238
    * na valpartijen werden 12 mensen naar het ziekenhuis vervoerd 
      waarvan 3 met een ambulance
    * er werden verstrekt.
      - 18.700 bananen
      - 16.500 krentenbollen
      - 27.000 eenheden BORN Drink
      - 16.000 flesjes Aquarius
      - 14.000 flesjes Thay Lemmon
      - 8.300 appels
      - 25.000 koeken, wafels of Hero BeTween
      ...en wat overbleef ging naar de voedselbank.

---------------------------------------------

Auch noch ganz wichtig erscheint mir;

Tenslotte wensen wij, de organisatie van Limburgs Mooiste en de 350 medewerkers in het veld , jullie een prettige vakantie toe en hopen jullie op 17 mei 2008 weer allemaal aan de start te zien bij de 18e éditie van ons aller Limburgs Mooiste

Soll keiner sagen er hätte von dem Termin nichts gewusst. Freu mich drauf


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2007)

Ich hab die Mail heute auch bekommen 

Wir müssten einen Holländer für die Hosentasche haben 
der könnte uns dann Berichten was dort steht ..............

ein bisschen hab ich aber schon verstanden  aber ob´s richtig ist 

Grüße von Mir


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wir müssten einen Holländer für die Hosentasche haben
> der könnte uns dann Berichten was dort steht ..............



Den schleppst Du aber  Ich komme ja schon allein nicht den Berg rauf. Oder kann man den auch in das Sattelrohr stecken und mithelfen lassen. - so wie den Gruber http://tinyurl.com/34cmho  



> ein bisschen hab ich aber schon verstanden  aber ob´s richtig ist
> 
> Grüße von Mir



Können wir ja mal abgleichen  

Irgendwie bin ich ja doch froh, dass ausser uns nur noch 1653 MTB-ers unterwegs waren - und nicht 10412 RR-ler. Obwohl das bestimmt auch mal interresant ist.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2007)

Wo findet Ihr bloss immer diese Sachen 

Sehr genial 
dann wissen wir ja was wir noch so fürs Rad brauchen , ach ne ich muß mich ja mit dem Holländer abstrampeln


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wo findet Ihr bloss immer diese Sachen



Wer's braucht.



> ach ne ich muß mich ja mit dem Holländer abstrampeln



Selber Schuld! 
Ups, das geht ja gar nicht. Ich meinte "Tut mir Leid. Meine Schuld.". Nee, das geht ja auch nicht... Hm ... Ach... "Dir tut es leid und es ist meine Schuld". So war das doch!?


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2007)

Nee Nee das geht so !! 

Es tut mir leid  ich kann das Gewicht des Holländers nicht halten  bitte nimm Ihn mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid  ich kann das Gewicht des Holländers nicht halten  bitte nimm Ihn mal



Du meinst "*Ralf* nimm Du ihn "


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2007)

genau


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2007)

Ha, der Beweis, das wir da waren:


Zumindest zwei von uns.


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2007)

Sach mal ultra2de , das hast Du aber schön gefunden das Foto 

nur eine frage wieso fährst Du vor  ?

Grüsse von Mir


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> nur eine frage wieso fährst Du vor  ?
> 
> Grüsse von Mir



Einer muß es ja tun. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ha, der Beweis, das wir da waren:
> 
> 
> Zumindest zwei von uns.



Das Foto von mir war nicht dabei, oder hast Du das gefunden?  

Dabei bin ich eindeutig geblitzt worden! Das muss dann doch die Radarfalle gewesen sein


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das Foto von mir war nicht dabei, oder hast Du das gefunden?
> 
> Dabei bin ich eindeutig geblitzt worden! Das muss dann doch die Radarfalle gewesen sein



Du warst zu schnell. Ist vermutlich nur ein Schemen drauf zu sehen.


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Einer muß es ja tun.



Stimmt ........ 
aber doch bitte nicht an diesem Tag


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Stimmt ........
> aber doch bitte nicht an diesem Tag



Nächstes Jahr bist Du vorne.

Und wenn der Rallef seinen Milchshakekonsum noch erhöht, werde wir ihn in Limburg 2008 den Berg hochschieben müßen.


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2007)

Na gut  das möchte ich auch hoffen ..............

und die sache mit Rallef ist ein prima Kozept   
aber schieben will ich nicht   ich hab doch dann den Holländer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. Januar 2008)

Es geht wieder los. 

http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/


----------



## Tazz (12. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los.
> 
> http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/



He he  

das wird ein Spaß ...  

kommt noch wer dort hin ??


----------



## Cheetah (12. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he
> 
> das wird ein Spaß ...
> 
> kommt noch wer dort hin ??



Was wird denn geboten?


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Januar 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Was wird denn geboten?



Es wird Dir z.B. beim Zieleinlauf ein Bier in die Hand gedrückt


----------



## joscho (12. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Es wird Dir z.B. beim Zieleinlauf ein Bier in die Hand gedrückt



Manchmal von leichtbekleideten Damen 
Und zwischendurch bekommt man auch einiges geboten - wenn man die Verpflegungs- und Servicestellen findet  Aber am besten ist eigentlich die Pommes special am Ende


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2008)

Nochmal schnell hervorgekramt:

http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/index.php?sub=mtb&sub2=index&pagina2=1&pagina=3

Wir sind wieder auf der 70 Km Strecke unterwegs. Hat ca. 1.250 Hm.


----------



## joscho (14. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nochmal schnell hervorgekramt:
> 
> http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/index.php?sub=mtb&sub2=index&pagina2=1&pagina=3
> 
> Wir sind wieder auf der 70 Km Strecke unterwegs. Hat ca. 1.250 Hm.



Ich habe doch bereits unterschrieben - kannst also ruhig ehrlich sein 

Oder ist der Umrechnungsfaktor zwischen deutschen und niederländischen Höhenmetern 1.128


----------



## soka70 (14. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe doch bereits unterschrieben - kannst also ruhig ehrlich sein




5442 halte soeben die Startunterlagen in den Händen.... 

Freue mich auf Euch und natürlich auf Limburgs Mooiste 2008


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> 5442 halte soeben die Startunterlagen in den Händen....
> 
> Freue mich auf Euch und natürlich auf Limburgs Mooiste 2008



9420


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (14. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> 9420



Selbst Du bist vor mir  Scheint alphabetisch zu sein.


----------



## soka70 (15. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Selbst Du bist vor mir  Scheint alphabetisch zu sein.




Nee, würde sagen, es geht nach Schönheit!!!


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Selbst Du bist vor mir



Is wie im echten Leben.


----------



## joscho (15. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nee, würde sagen, es geht nach Schönheit!!!



Und dabei habe ich mir mit meinem Bodypainting so viel Mühe gegeben 




Na ja, ich sehe es sein - sind mehr so die Herbstfarben...


----------



## Tazz (15. Mai 2008)

*Erster*  ....... ohne  Bodypainting  


@joscho´s extrem schöne Zeichnung 

*3084*





*Ich freue mich schon sehr  *


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2008)

Nochmal für alle Beteiligten zum mitschreiben:

8.15h Tazz einsammeln
8.30h Konfuzius einsammeln
9.00h Treffen in Marsdorf (analog zum letzten Jahr)

9.05h Limbourg sausen lassen und Kaffeetrinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (15. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder auf der 70 Km Strecke unterwegs. Hat ca. 1.250 Hm.



Habt Ihr eigentlich schon gesehen, dass das diesmal offenbar eine andere Strecke ist?
Guckst Du hier: http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/images/hoogteprofiel_mtb_70_l

Laut Höhenprofil jetzt 1410 hm, und letztes mal haben sie bei den Höhenmetern auch schon deutlich untertrieben  

Dafür scheint der Skihallen-Hang am Schluss weggefallen zu sein.


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eigentlich schon gesehen, dass das diesmal offenbar eine andere Strecke ist?
> Guckst Du hier: http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/images/hoogteprofiel_mtb_70_l
> 
> Laut Höhenprofil jetzt 1410 hm, und letztes mal haben sie bei den Höhenmetern auch schon deutlich untertrieben
> ...



Was hatten sie den letztes Mal behauptet wieviel es seien?


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Mai 2008)

Ich meine so um die 1000. Es waren dann tatsächlich 1120.
Hochgerechnet mit Dreisprung wären das dann diesmal 1579 ...


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich meine so um die 1000. Es waren dann tatsächlich 1120.
> Hochgerechnet mit Dreisprung wären das dann diesmal 1579 ...



Habe gerade nochmal in den Analen gelesen. War wohl 2007 mit 70 Km und 700Hm ausgeschrieben. Macht also für 2008?


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Mai 2008)

Ups  2256.
Und dann noch am Sonntag blitfitz' 2400 hm dazu... 

@joscho: Der Umrechnungsfaktor scheint 1,6 zu sein


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ups  2256.
> Und dann noch am Sonntag blitfitz' 2400 hm dazu...



Da kommts dann auch nicht mehr drauf an. Vielleicht zum blitzfitz mit dem Rad anreisen?


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht zum blitzfitz mit dem Rad anreisen?



Ok, aber die Löwenburg nehmen wir dabei mindestens 2 Mal mit, damit sichs lohnt!


----------



## joscho (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ups  2256.
> Und dann noch am Sonntag blitfitz' 2400 hm dazu...
> 
> @joscho: Der Umrechnungsfaktor scheint 1,6 zu sein



Dann nehm ich wohl besser mal Licht mit


----------



## Tazz (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich meine so um die 1000. Es waren dann tatsächlich 1120.
> Hochgerechnet mit Dreisprung wären das dann diesmal 1579 ...



Jungs ich glaub mir ist schlecht ................... 



Ähmmm , kann ich noch mal Nachdenken ?


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jungs ich glaub mir ist schlecht ...................
> 
> 
> 
> Ähmmm , kann ich noch mal Nachdenken ?



Wenns Dich beruhigt: Es besteht immer noch Hoffnung auf Kaffeewetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wenns Dich beruhigt: Es besteht immer noch Hoffnung auf Kaffeewetter





Hmm   .............


Nee ich freue mich    weil ihr ja auf mich Aufpaßt und wenn ich nicht mehr kann holt ihr mir das Auto


----------



## Cheetah (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ups  2256.
> Und dann noch am Sonntag blitfitz' 2400 hm dazu...
> 
> @joscho: Der Umrechnungsfaktor scheint 1,6 zu sein



eher 1,6093


----------



## Tazz (15. Mai 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> eher 1,6093



Also Licht und Riegel für die Selbstversorgung sind in meinem Rucksack


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Mai 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> eher 1,6093



Nee, 1120 : 700 is bei mir genau 1,6!

Was isn eigentlich mit Euch?  Keine Lust?
Bei der Zieldurchfahrt gibt's wie gesagt Bier von netten Mädels ... ääähhh ... und Jungs für Renate


----------



## Tazz (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nee, 1120 : 700 is bei mir genau 1,6!
> 
> Was isn eigentlich mit Euch?  Keine Lust?
> Bei der Zieldurchfahrt gibt's wie gesagt Bier von netten Mädels ... ääähhh ... und Jungs für Renate



Da waren nur Mädels für euch Jungs 

 nix für die arme Renate


----------



## Cheetah (15. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nee, 1120 : 700 is bei mir genau 1,6!
> 
> Was isn eigentlich mit Euch?  Keine Lust?
> Bei der Zieldurchfahrt gibt's wie gesagt Bier von netten Mädels ... ääähhh ... und Jungs für Renate


Faktor km in Landmeile!


Renate ist doch So unterwegs, ich hätte schon Lust, nur die Höhenmeter, der Schlamm(vermutlich), die Anfahrt


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2009)

So, bald ist es wieder so weit  Limburg 2009 ruft.
*http://tinyurl.com/nvqvs9*

Ich verstehe da ja kein Wort, aber irgendwie scheint es ums radeln zu gehen. Wie viele HM es sind  Keine Ahnung. Aber dann kann man sich zumindest davon nicht abschrecken lassen  Bei so einem Sauwetter wie letztes Jahr bleibe ich aber dann direkt bei Bier und Mädels 

Kommt sonst noch wer mit ​


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte große Lust....wenn Jemand für mich übersetzt. Was muß ich sonst noch machen? Man muß sich wohl vorher anmelden....so wie ich das gesehen habe..


----------



## Tazz (31. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hätte große Lust....wenn Jemand für mich übersetzt. Was muß ich sonst noch machen? Man muß sich wohl vorher anmelden....so wie ich das gesehen habe..



Hu hu Uwe 

Deine Übersetzung ......

(Die Teilnehmer können zwischen drei Strecken wählen:

     * 40 km von der ländlichen Hügeln und Wäldern von Süd-Limburg und der deutschen Grenze
     * Startet 08,00 bis 12,00

     70 km durch die Hügel und Wälder von Süd-Limburg und der deutschen Grenze
     * Startet 08,00 bis 11,00

     * 110 km auf einem hügeligen abwechselnd und technische natürlich ..
     * Startet 08,00 bis 10,00
     * Für eine optimale Wahl zu fahrende Strecke, die Strecke frei Baumeister zwei Varianten gebaut, 55 km und 85 km. Sie können während der Fahrt zu entscheiden, zu verkürzen, ein Stück, oder ein Register auf eine Entschließung. Achten Sie auf die verwijsborden!

     * Klicken Sie hier, um die "Roadmap" von allen Entfernungen (PDF)

     * Klicken Sie hier, um die Namen der klettert


Sie geben eine Reihe von Service-Elemente mit Sorgfalt und technische Unterstützung.
Fertig Control 19.30 - Megaland in Landgraaf

Freie Einrichtungen:

     * Die Umkleideräume und Warmwasser-Duschen
     * Afspuitmogelijkheden für Fahrrad
     * Medizinische Versorgung
     * Technische Unterstützung (excl.materiaalkosten)
     * Die Pflege der Artikel-Service
     * Download Gruppenfoto zu Beginn
     * Download Aktion Fotos
     * Trinken auf der Ziellinie
     * Sport bis zum Ziel
     * Pin Reminder
     * Goody Bag:

Relevante Links:

     * MTB Club Discovery
     * Sie MTB )

................ und bring gefälligst Barbara mit 



Gruß und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2009)

Das hilft dem guten Uwe aber nicht so richtig weiter. Irgendwo habe ich auch gelesen, dass das Einschreiben noch möglich ist. Das "Inschrijfformulier" mag google aber leider nicht übersetzen.

Und was bedeutet?

Voor overige afstanden is alleen daginschrijving op 12 en 13 juni nog mogelijk  Fiets je Fit 20, 40 of 60 km 8,00  Fiets je Fit, kind tot 12 jaar 5,00  - Alleen bestelling uit shop -
Eine Auswahl welche Route man denn fahren möchte, so wie zu Zeiten unserer Anmeldung, kann ich nun nicht mehr finden 

Hier müsste mal Jemand mit Sprachkenntnissen ran.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hätte große Lust....wenn Jemand für mich übersetzt. Was muß ich sonst noch machen? Man muß sich wohl vorher anmelden....so wie ich das gesehen habe..



Du kannst dich hier bis zum 07. Juni anmelden. Nur Mut. Ist nicht so schwer wie es anfänglich aussieht. Es ist noch viel schwerer.


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2009)

Ach Gott, das wird wieder eine Hetzerei 

Zitat:
let op de gewijzigde starttijden !
openingstijden serviceposten zijn gebaseerd op
een minimaal gemiddelde van 15km/h


----------



## ultra2 (31. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach Gott, das wird wieder eine Hetzerei
> 
> Zitat:
> let op de gewijzigde starttijden !
> ...



Du kannst ja schon mal vorfahren.


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja schon mal vorfahren.



Komm Sonja, wir fahren schon mal


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du kannst dich hier bis zum 07. Juni anmelden. Nur Mut. Ist nicht so schwer wie es anfänglich aussieht. Es ist noch viel schwerer.



Das ist nur die Anmeldung für "Fiets-je-fit".
Das scheint eher eine Hollandrad-Änfangerrunde zu sein. Nix für den Uwe 

In einer Mail zum MTB Event stand mal (in so ner Art deutsch ):

Am 3 Mai wird die Anmeldung über Internet beendet. Am 6e Mai wird Zahlung kontroliert. 
Angemeldete Radfahrer die an diesen Datum de Gebühren noch nicht überwiesen haben werden aus der Liste gestrichen, und können Sich eventuel noch am 13e Juni anmelden.

Also Anmeldungen vor Ort sind wohl möglich.
Ich glaube, die hatten in den letzten Jahren auch Startunterlagen für NN da liegen.

*EDIT:* Ah, in der Fiets-je-Fit-Anmeldung steht drunter:

Voor het overige programma is alleen inschrijving bij de start nog mogelijk.

Was wohl so viel heißen soll, wie
"Für alle anderen Programme ist nur noch die Anmeldung am Start möglich."

Geht also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das ist nur die Anmeldung für "Fiets-je-fit".
> Das scheint eher eine Hollandrad-Änfangerrunde zu sein. Nix für den Uwe



Wie, nix für Uwe Er kann ja den Cruiser nehmen.


----------



## joscho (10. Juni 2009)

Ähm, wie ging das noch mal mit dem abholen der Startunterlagen  Was muss man vorlegen


----------



## soka70 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi, bin dank des Wetters nun doch im Lande, Motorradtour ist leider abgesagt! Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß in Limbourg, kommt mir gesund wieder, wir sehen uns am Sonntag im Wiedtal!!!!


----------



## Tazz (11. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi, bin dank des Wetters nun doch im Lande, Motorradtour ist leider abgesagt! Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß in Limbourg, kommt mir gesund wieder, wir sehen uns am Sonntag im Wiedtal!!!!



Das ist Prima !!!weil ich zu blöd war mich auf dem Rad zu halten, habe ich mich so blöd verletzt das der Arzt mir Radfahren verboten hat 

Dann kanst *Du *ja *für mich* in Limburg Mooist mitfahren ...........



Startgebühr ist schon gezahlt mußt Du dort nur noch abholen 

Die Jungs werden sicher zusehen wie ihr dort gemeinsam hinkommt


----------



## soka70 (11. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das ist Prima !!!weil ich zu blöd war mich auf dem Rad zu halten, habe ich mich so blöd verletzt das der Arzt mir Radfahren verboten hat
> 
> Dann kanst *Du *ja *für mich* in Limburg Mooist mitfahren ...........
> 
> ...




Wat machst du denn für nen Scheiss????

Weiß nicht, ob ich unbedingt als Bremse mitfahren möchte....und ob wir den Jungs das zumuten sollten?!?!?! Lass sie sich doch was austoben und gezähmt am Sonntag durchs schöne Wiedtal radeln.

Bist du Sonntag denn auch nicht dabei? Gute Besserung...


----------



## Tazz (11. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wat machst du denn für nen Scheiss????
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob ich unbedingt als Bremse mitfahren möchte....und ob wir den Jungs das zumuten sollten?!?!?! Lass sie sich doch was austoben und gezähmt am Sonntag durchs schöne Wiedtal radeln.
> 
> Bist du Sonntag denn auch nicht dabei? Gute Besserung...



Wieso 

 ?* ...........die wollen doch ne Bremse * 


Hmmm ,......... nö am Sonntag darf ich auch noch nicht 

 und ich könnte noch so die ein oder andere Woche ausfällig sein 



danke für die Genesungswünsche  ........und leiste doch den Jungs was Gesellschaft


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2009)

Och Tazz, was machst du denn für Sachen???


Müssen wir dich jetzt pflegen kommen? Ich könnte dir ja die Pulle, die ihr euch für den WP Sieg verdient habt, vorbei bringen...

Dann bist du morgen nicht so alleine  

Fahren die Jungs zusammen da hin? Wenn noch ein Platz bei denen frei wäre, würde ich  deinen Platz dir abnehmen (-kaufen).

Schöne Grüße und vor allem GUTE BESSERUNG!
Carsten


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Och Tazz, was machst du denn für Sachen???
> 
> 
> Müssen wir dich jetzt pflegen kommen? Ich könnte dir ja die Pulle, die ihr euch für den WP Sieg verdient habt, vorbei bringen...
> ...



Da das Tazz arbeiten ist und nicht antworten kann, tue ich es für sie.

Carsten du bist dabei. Hast du zuhause einen Drucker? Renate wird dir die Legitimation mailen, die du dann vorort vorweisen mußt.

Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit etc. folgt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da das Tazz arbeiten ist und nicht antworten kann, tue ich es für sie.
> 
> Carsten du bist dabei. Hast du zuhause einen Drucker? Renate wird dir die Legitimation mailen, die du dann vorort vorweisen mußt.
> 
> ...



Danke, PN an dich und Renate mit E-Mail Adresse ist raus 

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (12. Juni 2009)

> Fahren die Jungs zusammen da hin? Wenn noch ein Platz bei denen frei wäre, würde ich  deinen Platz dir abnehmen (-kaufen).


you're welcome


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2009)

das ist schön 

Hab ich denn ein Plätzchen im Auto bei jemanden?
Mein Kleiner ist ein wenig angeschlagen und sollte nicht auf weitere Strecken gehen 

Bis morgen früh dann!
sun909


----------



## joscho (12. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> das ist schön
> 
> Hab ich denn ein Plätzchen im Auto bei jemanden?



Hm, nun ja, wenn Du nicht mit dem Rad anreisen willst, dann kann ich Dich auch mitnehmen 



> Mein Kleiner ist ein wenig angeschlagen und sollte nicht auf weitere Strecken gehen



Ist zwar Ausland, aber zum Glück nicht so richtig weit wech. Zum Blitze am Sonntag sind es gut 20 km mehr 



> Bis morgen früh dann!
> sun909



Meine Handynummer hast Du


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ...bla,bla,bla...
> 
> Meine Handynummer hast Du



Ja


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2009)

Hu hu 



Das ist ja schön das der Carsten für mich einspringt .....ähm, Mail ist schon raus 

@ joscho !!! ich hab auch deine Handynummer


----------



## joscho (12. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja



Sch... Du auch


----------



## joscho (12. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hu hu
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist ja schön das der Carsten für mich einspringt .....ähm, Mail ist schon raus



Es wird einfach nicht das Selbe sein ohne Dich 



> @ joscho !!! ich hab auch deine Handynummer



Es wird Zeit sie zu ändern


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Es wird einfach nicht das Selbe sein ohne Dich



Meinst Du weil ihr dann schneller fahren müßt 


joscho schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit sie zu ändern


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2009)

Tja Kinners,
nach der Runde durchs 7G heute die Warnung-es ist noch verdammt feucht 

Also wohl doch die Schutzbleche mal ins Auto legen?

Ansonsten hab ich Mail und Tel Nr bekommen, muchas gracias!

Bis morgen 9uhr dann-dunkle Sonnenbrille raussuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (12. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Meine Handynummer hast Du



Ich nicht!!!!   

Wünsche euch Jungs total viel Spaß!!!! Das Wetter ist ja eher orange-ungewöhnlich (erinnere mich an Bilder vom letzten Jahr...wo war ich da eigentlich???)

Machts jut, kommt mir gesund heim, wir sehen uns am Sonntag bei blitzfitz!


----------



## joscho (12. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich nicht!!!!



Ach Gott, Du Arme. Das müssen wir ja ganz dringend ändern 



> Wünsche euch Jungs total viel Spaß!!!! Das Wetter ist ja eher orange-ungewöhnlich (erinnere mich an Bilder vom letzten Jahr...wo war ich da eigentlich???)



Im Bett. Du wolltest ja lieber einen Tag später fahren 




> Machts jut, kommt mir gesund heim, wir sehen uns am Sonntag bei blitzfitz!



Bei der Vorhersage bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.

Viel Spaß, was auch immer Du morgen machen wirst 
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich wünsche euch viel spaß morgen und gutes Wetter. Hier in Willingen war es heute trocken aber sehr windig. Morgen früh zum Marathon soll hier strahlend blauer Himmel sein.
Tom ist auch schleisig bei Magura am Schrauben.

Gruß aus Willingen.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel spaß morgen und gutes Wetter. Hier in Willingen war es heute trocken aber sehr windig. Morgen früh zum Marathon soll hier strahlend blauer Himmel sein.
> Tom ist auch schleisig bei Magura am Schrauben.
> 
> Gruß aus Willingen.



Viel Spass in Willingen und Gruß an den Tom.


----------



## joscho (13. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hier in Willingen war es heute trocken aber sehr windig. Morgen früh zum Marathon soll hier strahlend blauer Himmel sein.



Dann sollte es ja jetzt trocken gefönt sein  Wetter sieht auf jeden Fall (endlich mal wieder) gut aus.



> Tom ist auch schleisig bei Magura am Schrauben.



Grüß mir den Schrauber.

Uns allen viel Spaß auf den schmalen Wegen 
joerg


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2009)

Cool war's 

Sonne satt, schöne Strecke mit für die Niederländer teils schwer zu fallenden Trails...

Aber verdammt viele defekte Reifen haben wir gesehen, woher war uns aber nicht ganz klar?!

Nun denn, die Fakten lagen bei 1100hm, 80km, Schnitt je nach Tacho irgendwas zwischen 16-17km/h.

Mehr Fotos und Details von den sehr netten Begleitern des TeamIII... :top:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mehr Fotos und Details von den sehr netten Begleitern des TeamIII... :top:



Aber sicher doch 

Start an gewohnter Stelle. Nur der fehlende Stau auf dem Hinweg kurz vor dem Ziel war ungewohnt.





Die Ersatztazz beim Studium der Unterlagen





Kleiner Stau vor dem ersten Trail. Danach wurde es besser.





Nette Mitfahrer





Schöne Aussichten





Diverse Leckereien





Entspanntes anstehen am Ziel





Super Veranstaltung bei schönstem Wetter. Zumindest von unserer Seite Sturz- und Pannenfrei. Auch wenn Teilnehmer, die sich auf drei Metern gleich zwei mal hingelegt haben, uns gerne in den Spass mit einbeziehen wollten.
Dies mal hatte ich den Eindruck, dass viele Rennradler auf Mountainbikes unterwegs waren


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2009)

Dann wollen wir dem geneigten Leser aber auch nicht vorenthalten, eure Gesichter nachdem ihr "Nette Aussichten" bzw. "Diverse Leckereien" von vorne gesehen habt.





Nun noch ein paar Impressionen von heute:

























Jungens, schön wars. Aber nächstes Mal auch wieder mit Mädchen.


----------



## sibby08 (13. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel spaß morgen und gutes Wetter. Hier in Willingen war es heute trocken aber sehr windig. Morgen früh zum Marathon soll hier strahlend blauer Himmel sein.
> Tom ist auch* schleisig* bei Magura am Schrauben.
> 
> Gruß aus Willingen.


 
Ähm das sollte eigentlich "schon fleißig" heißen .


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Juni 2009)

Limburgs Mooiste mit neuer Streckenführung, aber sehr gelungen 
Und für eine CTF ziemlich viele Trails 





Und das alles bei strahlendstem Wetter





Hier zum Vergleich die selbe Stelle in 2008 :kotz:





Holländer sind komisch.
Kommt eine Asphaltanstieg, rasen sie los, wie die Blöden.
Aber man trifft sie wieder. Auf dem nächsten Trail. Da stehen sie dann im Weg rum oder liegen rechts oder links im Graben 





Aber als Entschädigung haben die komischen Holländer am Schluss wieder das Finisher-Bier verteilt 





Fahrn wa nächstes Jahr nochmal.


----------



## sibby08 (13. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch
> 
> Schöne Aussichten
> 
> ...


 
Was meintest Du jetzt genau auf den Bildern? Irgendwie ein wenig zweideutig 

Freut mich das ihr auch super Wetter hattet und keine Stürze oder Pannen.
Bei mir war es genau so. Die Streckenauswahl vom allerfeinsten, spitzen Panorama Ausblicke, anspruchsvolle Trails, knackige Anstiege...
Schade nur das meine Tochter vor ein paar Tagen die kleine Digi-Cam in Schaschliksoße getaucht hat, konnte keine Bilder machen .


----------



## joscho (14. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Was meintest Du jetzt genau auf den Bildern? Irgendwie ein wenig zweideutig



Udo, wo denkst Du hin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> Die Streckenauswahl vom allerfeinsten, spitzen Panorama Ausblicke, anspruchsvolle Trails, knackige Anstiege...
> Schade nur das meine Tochter vor ein paar Tagen die kleine Digi-Cam in Schaschliksoße getaucht hat, konnte keine Bilder machen .



Du denkst Du kannst uns Alles erzählen - Ohne Fotos glauben wir Dir gar nichts. Und wenigstens die Schaschliksoße hättest Du ja aufnehmen können


----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Was meintest Du jetzt genau auf den Bildern? Irgendwie ein wenig zweideutig
> 
> ...



Wieso zweideutig?

lecker Kekse und lecker Gegend 

Als wenn wir uns auf etwas anderes als ein(e) leckere(s) Blonde(s) im Ziel gefreut hätten .... 

Wie war denn die Strecke in Willingen? Viel los bei dem Wetter oder konntest du auch die Trails ohne Stau fahren?

TeamIII: Schicke Bilder! Gut eingefangener Tag 

grüße
sun909


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Als wenn wir uns auf etwas anderes als ein(e) leckere(s) Blonde(s) im Ziel gefreut hätten ....



Wo Sie gerade sagen - jetzt ist mir auch klar warum Du so Tempo gemacht hast


----------



## sibby08 (16. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Udo, wo denkst Du hin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hier ein "kleiner" Vorgeschmack auf das Panorama. Wenn die Bilder mein eigen sind, dann auch gerne größer. 






Wenn ich die Datei wieder hergestellt bekomme, stell ich auch mal ein Schaschlik Foto ein .


----------



## joscho (16. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Datei wieder hergestellt bekomme, stell ich auch mal ein Schaschlik Foto ein .



Ich bitte darum 

Zumindest hat Deine Tochter die Küche nach all den (gefühlten) Jahren des Wartens und mühsamen Aufbaus korrekt eingeweiht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (16. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum
> 
> Zumindest hat Deine Tochter die Küche nach all den (gefühlten) Jahren des Wartens und mühsamen Aufbaus korrekt eingeweiht


 
Mit Recuva bekomm ich die Bilder nicht wieder hergestellt (wohl aber andere schon seit rund einem Jahr gelöschte Bilder), PC Inspectorsmart recovery läuft unter Windows 7 nicht.  
Glücklicherweise passierte der Schaschliksoucen Unfall in der Handtasche meiner Tochter, nicht auszudenken wenn es in der Küche passiert wäre...


----------



## joscho (16. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise passierte der Schaschliksoucen Unfall in der Handtasche meiner Tochter, nicht auszudenken wenn es in der Küche passiert wäre...



Dies ändert nun gar nichts an meiner Verwunderung bzgl. dem Inhalt von Handtaschen


----------



## joscho (22. Juni 2009)

Limburgs Mooiste 2009 een record

Op 13 juni jl. fietsten 17.000 deelnemers mee in de 18e editie van Limburgs Mooiste. 

Mountainbike                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Onder de deelnemers waren er 2656 op de MTB routes te vinden. 












Und wir waren dabei  Würde mich doch sehr freuen, wenn unsere Damen 2010 dann auch wieder dabei sind


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Limburgs Mooiste 2009 een record
> 
> Op 13 juni jl. fietsten 17.000 deelnemers mee in de 18e editie van Limburgs Mooiste.
> 
> ...



................Was ist das denn bitte für ein Kauderwelsch 



Würde aber auch gerne 2010 wieder mal dabei sein .....


----------



## joscho (13. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Würde aber auch gerne 2010 wieder mal dabei sein .....



Na dann notiere schon mal 
Soll Keiner sagen wir hätten nicht früh genug bescheid gesagt 

Limburgs Mooiste 2010                               In 2010 zal Limburgs Mooiste plaats vinden op zaterdag, 5 juni. Dat is de 2e zaterdag na Pinksteren. 
            De voorinschrijving start naar verwacht op 1 januari 2010.  
            Door de enorme belangstelling zullen wij de inschrijving moeten limiteren. 
            In december krijgt u de volgende nieuwsbrief met alle nieuwtjes over Limburgs Mooiste 2010


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Na dann notiere schon mal
> Soll Keiner sagen wir hätten nicht früh genug bescheid gesagt
> 
> Limburgs Mooiste 2010                               In 2010 zal Limburgs Mooiste plaats vinden op zaterdag, 5 juni. Dat is de 2e zaterdag na Pinksteren.
> ...



Nachdem ich den Meinweg kennengelernt habe, möchte ich da 2010 auch gerne mitfahren! Bitte an mich denken!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Tazz (13. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Meinweg kennengelernt habe, möchte ich da 2010 auch gerne mitfahren! Bitte an mich denken!
> Gruß Barbara



*Oh ja *



*ICH DENKE AN DICH 

 *

hoffe mal, das diesmal bei mir alles glatt Läuft .......
aber ich arbeite dran 
​


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...Bitte an mich denken!
> Gruß Barbara



Während der Veranstaltung oder im Vorfeld?

Wir machen selbstverständlich beides gerne.


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Während der Veranstaltung oder im Vorfeld?
> 
> Wir machen selbstverständlich beides gerne.



Welch Frage! Natürlich sowohl als auch!

@Tazzrima, hab den Termin schon abgespeichert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. Januar 2010)

Wie angekündigt ist das Einschreiben nun möglich

http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/index.php?pageid=6

Ich denke, wir fahren traditionell die 70er Runde.


----------



## joscho (7. Januar 2010)

Done ! *

A648

*Muss jetzt schon mal anfangen für nächstes Jahr zu sparen - bei den Preissteigerungen


----------



## ultra2 (7. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Done ! *
> 
> A648
> 
> *



Dito

*A2950*


----------



## Tazz (7. Januar 2010)

A3239


----------



## joscho (16. April 2010)

Vertrektijden aangepast

MTB 40 km van 08.00 tot 12.00 uur
MTB 70 km van 08.00 tot 11.00 uur
            MTB 110 km van 08.00 tot 10.00 uur


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. April 2010)

Nah gut, ich komme auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. April 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Nah gut, ich komme auch mit.



Freut mich. Dann geh mal ne Nummer ziehen  
http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/index.php?pageid=6


----------



## Konfuzius (17. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Done ! *
> 
> A648
> 
> *



Ich dann nun auch... 

*B4968*


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. April 2010)

*b4988*


----------



## joscho (7. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wirklich was es heißt, aber ich gebe es mal weiter 

voorinschrijving is nog maar drie dagen mogelijk  !!!


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wirklich was es heißt, aber ich gebe es mal weiter
> 
> voorinschrijving is nog maar drie dagen mogelijk  !!!



Grob übersetzt würde ich darauf tippen:

Voranmeldung ist noch drei Tage möglich.


----------



## joscho (7. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Grob übersetzt würde ich darauf tippen:
> 
> Voranmeldung ist noch drei Tage möglich.



Du alter Gouda


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Du alter Gouda



Mittelalt


----------



## Tazz (9. Mai 2010)

Hauptsache es schmeckt ....


----------



## ultra2 (28. Mai 2010)

Wir kommen der Sache näher.

War heute in der Post


----------



## joscho (28. Mai 2010)

Supi. Dann brauchen wir eigentlich auch nicht mehr hin  Ich befürchte im Moment etwas, dass es wieder so enden wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. Mai 2010)

So schlimm war das gar nicht


----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2010)

Wünsche dem Team III und allen anderen die mitfahren:

 super Wetter
 schöne Trails/Strecken
 viel Freude
 keine Pannen
 nette Unterhaltungen
 gute Kondition 

und kommt mir bloß alle heil und gesund und fit wieder!!!! 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei...


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2010)

*

Danke schön 
*

Ich kann die Wünsche gut gebrauchen und wir haben ja bestes Wetter 

​


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> und kommt mir bloß alle heil und gesund und fit wieder!!!!



Wir bemühen uns 



> Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei...



Ich werde Dich dran erinnern.

Bis später...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juni 2010)

70 Km, ca. 1.200 Hm und schei... warm.







 





 





 



Schön wars mal wieder


----------

